# chambre avec douche / salle de bains - différence



## franglaiise

Bonjour,
Je me demande quelle est la différence entre une chambre avec douche et une chambre avec salle de bains. On le voit dans les descriptions de chambres d'hôtel mais je ne suis pas sûre de quoi il s'agit. Est-ce que dans la chambre avec douche la douche est dans une pièce séparée ou directement dans la chambre? Si elle est dans une pièce séparée, moi, j'appellerais la pièce salle de bains quand même. Ou est-ce la présence d'une baignoire qui fait la différence?
Merci.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Oui, la différence est _exactement celle-là_ : "avec salle de bain" indique la présence d'une baignoire. Sinon, c'est qu'il y a seulement une cabine de douche. Mais le nom de la pièce destinée à cet usage est dans tous les cas "(la) salle de bain".

Jadis, c'est-à-dire dans les anciens immeubles de faible standing, on ne trouvait même parfois qu'un "cabinet de toilette", qui ne comportait alors ni baignoire, ni même douche, mais un simple lavabo pour se laver ! Une installation aussi sommaire est encore assez courante dans les anciens immeubles ou les vieilles maisons de nombreuses villes.


----------



## Xenay

L'accès à la douche est possible directement depuis la chambre. Autrement dit, il y a une porte dans la chambre qui mène à la douche (ou la salle de bain), il ne faut pas traverser un couloir et aller dans une salle séparée.


----------



## DOBRA

Bonjour,

Je pense que dans une chambre avec douche vous trouverez uniquement une douche (dans la même chambre sans séparation, mais ça depend du pays peut-être) et vous devrez partager la toilette dans un endroit hors de votre chambre. La chambre avec salle de bains aura une baignoire ou une douche, bidet, lavabo, cuvette pour un usage privé. Attends d'autres propositions!Bonne journée!


----------



## Comtois

Dans une chambre avec douche, la douche n'est pas vraiment une pièce : c'est un réduit à part, qui ne contient rien d'autre, comme les « toilettes » (qui, elles, contiennent cependant parfois un lavabo et un miroir).
Une salle de bais suppose qu'on puisse y prendre des bains, et comporte donc au moins une baignoire sabot. Elle comporte aussi un lavabo et un miroir, parfois un bidet, et éventuellement une cabine de douche. Elle peut aussi comporter une cuvette de WC. C'est donc une petite pièce à part.
(Je vois au moment d'envoyer que les autres disent à peu près la même chose.)


----------



## franglaiise

Merci à tous !


----------



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Cette différence est aussi ma question.



Comtois said:


> Dans une chambre avec douche, la douche n'est pas vraiment une pièce : c'est un réduit à part, qui ne contient rien d'autre, comme les « toilettes » (qui, elles, contiennent cependant parfois un lavabo et un miroir).



Alors, où se trouveront les toilettes et le lieu où le voyageur pourra se laver la figure et les mains ? Dans le couloire d'hôtel, en sortant de la chambre? 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.


----------



## Bezoard

On tend à faire parfois la différence entre salle de bains (avec baignoire) et salle d'eau (avec douche), surtout dans la description des logements.. 
Pour les hôtels modernes, qui privilégient souvent la douche sur la baignoire aujourd'hui, on a rarement les toilettes à l'extérieur de la chambre mais c'était assez commun jadis dans les hôtels de catégorie économique. Il y avait quand même presque toujours un lavabo dans la chambre et éventuellement une simple cabine de douche (quand les douches n'étaient pas partagées, à l'étage).
Aujourd'hui, à moins d'un bouis-bouis, on a toujours, attenante à la chambre, une SdB ou une SdE avec lavabo et baignoire/douche.


----------



## Locape

S'il s'agit de chambres d'hôtes ou de maisons d'hôtes, donc pas le même standard qu'un hôtel, il peut ne pas y avoir de WC dans la salle d'eau/de douche, les toilettes peuvent être à part dans la maison, mais il y aura toujours un lavabo avec la douche.


----------



## Nanon

Il y a quatre choses :

salle de bains : avec baignoire
salle d'eau : avec douche
toilettes : WC (en France, dans les habitations, très souvent séparé de la salle de bain ou de la salle d'eau et, hélas, il y a rarement un lavabo dans les toilettes pour se laver les mains)
cabinet de toilette : pas les WC mais un endroit pour faire une toilette sommaire avec juste un lavabo et un miroir au-dessus. Ça peut être un coin de la chambre ou un genre de placard (cf. post 8). Et c'est assez ancien (il est rarissime de trouver un appartement moderne avec juste un cabinet de toilette).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci tout le monde pour vos explications, mais finalement :

( À l'hôtel, aujourd'hui )

Est-ce que :
-une chambre avec douche = un lavabo, des toilettes + une douche (sans baignoire)
-une chambre avec salle de bains = un lavabo, des toilettes + une douche (avec baignoire)

???

Merci d'éclaircir !


----------



## Maître Capello

Gemmenita said:


> une chambre avec douche = un lavabo, des toilettes + une douche (sans baignoire)


 C'est généralement une toute petite pièce.



Gemmenita said:


> une chambre avec salle de bains = un lavabo, des toilettes + une douche (avec baignoire)


Pas nécessairement. Il peut aussi y avoir une douche plutôt qu'une baignoire, mais avec _salle de bain_, j'imagine généralement une pièce un peu plus grande qu'une simple _douche_.


----------



## Gemmenita

C'est plus clair, maintenant. Merci beaucoup _Maître Capello_.


----------



## Nanon

Je pense que les propriétaires et le personnel des hôtels ont intérêt (€€€$$$£££ ) à différencier salle de bain et salle d'eau.
Le commun des mortels dit « salle de bains » quelle que soit la taille de la pièce, avec douche ou baignoire.


----------



## Gemmenita

Oui, vous tombez bien, _Nanon_. 
Le prix, c'est justement ce à quoi je pensais et en outre une chambre avec une vraie salle de bains () devrait être plus chère...
Merci !


----------



## Locape

Oui, tout dépend du nombre d'étoiles de l'hôtel. Mais il arrive qu'une salle de bains n'ait pas de douche, seulement une baignoire, mais avec un espace douche dans la baignoire (au minimum une barre de douche, un espace à fond plat d'un côté de la baignoire).


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup, _Locape._
Comme celle-ci  ? _




_
Une salle de bains tout à fait luxueuse et résidentielle avec une barre de douche.


----------



## Locape

Ah ah ! Mais ça ressemble plus à une habitation qu'à un hôtel. Dans ce genre de salle de bains, avec une baignoire en îlot, il y a aussi une douche dans un coin. Mais je parlais de salle de bains d'hôtels beaucoup moins luxueuses et spacieuses ! 😊


----------



## Gemmenita

Oh, oui, vous avez raison. Sur cette photo et pour donner un exemple de ce que vous venez d'expliquer, j'ai été tellement attirée par la baignoire - avec son espace douche à côté, entre deux fenêtres, que je n'ai pas pensé à ce que ça pourrait être une habitation et pas un hôtel. 

Toutefois, la salle de bains des hôtels de luxe ressemble aussi à des habitations ! Regardez ce que j'ai trouvé sur Internet :


----------

